# Wyndham Palm Aire - best buildings?



## Designerd (May 11, 2014)

Hello Everyone,
I have reviewed the resort comments in the member section and I am not finding a definite building recommendation for this resort.  Can someone let me know which buildings are the ones with the pool view and have been renovated?  

I have read a few reviews and understand that there may be some older buildings.  Which building(s) are at the main pool and may have been renovated?
I see names like the following in the reviews:  Sabal Palms, Fountain Palm, Areca and Royal Palm

**comments say avoid: Queen Palms

Thanks


----------



## mistalong (May 11, 2014)

*Fountain and Sabal Palm*

These 2 are on opposite sides of the main Pool.  Fountain Palm is where you checkin and  the poolside bar.


----------



## slabeaume (May 11, 2014)

We stayed in Sabal Palms about a month ago and it was very nice.


----------



## Designerd (May 13, 2014)

*Royal Palm*

Thanks for feedback. Do you know how royal Palm building is?  Where it is located?


----------



## slabeaume (May 13, 2014)

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffrweb/graphics/resorts/resortmaps/2007/07-palm-aire-sm.gif

hopefully that link will take you to the resort map.  Don't know if you have to sign in to see it.  It shows the "lobby" in Royal Palms, but check in is now done at Fountain Palm.


----------



## Designerd (May 14, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the map and everyone's feedback.


----------

